# Bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm tại nhà hiệu quả



## hieuthuocdongy (20/9/19)

Rau răm không những là một loại rau thơm ăn kèm với các món ăn. Mà rau răm còn được dùng làm các bài thuốc chữa hắc lào tại nhà hiệu quả.Vậy cách thực hiện bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm như thế nào? Hãy cùng tham khảo bài viết dưới đây nhé.

*Tại sao rau răm lại có tác dụng chữa hắc lào*
Rau răm là loại rau có thân màu đỏ hơi ngả tím. Lá rau răm có tinh dầu màu vàng nhạt, mùi thơm mát dễ chịu. Theo đông y, rau răm có vị cay nồng, mùi thơm hắc, tính ấm. Rau răm khi ăn sống có tác dụng làm ấm bụng, tiêu thực, kích thích tiêu hóa, sát trùng, tán hàn.






Ngoài ra, thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm còn làm sáng mắt, tăng cường trí nhớ, mạnh gân cốt, chữa chuột rút, trị dạ dày lạnh, đầy hơi, đau bụng, kém ăn, tiêu chảy…

*Các bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm*
Các bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm rất đơn giản. Ít tốn kém và dễ thực hiện nên đươc rất nhiều người lựa chọn. Các cách chữa hắc lào phổ biến nhất chính là dùng rau răm giã nát đắp hoặc ngâm rượu đắp… cụ thể:

*Bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm ngâm rượu*
Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu: 500g cây rau răm tươi (chỉ bỏ phần rễ), 400ml rượu trắng, 1 chiếc bình thủy tinh vừa.
Cách ngâm rượu: Rau răm đem ngâm nước muối rồi bỏ hết phần lá, cuống bị úa hoặc hư và rửa sạch, để ráo. Sau đó cho phần rau răm đã rửa sạch để ráo vào trong chiếc bình thủy tinh rồi đổ lượng rượu trắng đã chuẩn bị sẵn vào (có thể dùng đĩa nén rau răm ngập rượu hoặc dùng thêm bao nilong vặn thật chặt phần nắp bình). Sau đó để yên ở nơi thoáng mát với nhiệt độ phòng trung bình trong khoảng thời gian ít nhất từ 7 ngày đến 10 ngày.





​
Cách dùng bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm ngâm rượu : Sau khi ngâm đủ thời gian quy định, bạn dùng cốc lấy ra một lượng nhỏ vừa phải và bôi lên vùng da bị hắc lào. Chỉ cần bôi một lớp mỏng và bôi khoảng 2 – 3 lần đều đặn mỗi ngày vào các khoảng thời gian sáng, trưa và tối.

*Cách chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm tươi giã nát*
Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu: 200g lá rau răm (nhiều  hoặc ít tùy vào vùng da hắc lào diện tích lớn hoặc nhỏ), 1 chiếc cối, 1 chiếc khăn mỏng sạch
Cách thực hiện bài thuốc chữa hắc lào :
+ Rau răm đem ngâm với chút muối rồi xả nước lạnh rửa lại cho thật sạch. Sau đó cho vào chiếc cối giã thật nhuyễn (bạn có thể thay thế bằng máy xay sinh tố) rồi cho phần rau răm giã nhuyễn ra chiếc bát sạch.

_



_
_Chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm tươi giã nát_​Bộ phận da bị hắc lào vệ sinh sạch sẽ rồi tiến hành đắp một lớp mỏng lượng rau răm giã nhuyễn đã chuẩn bị sẵn lên. Sau đó dùng miếng vải mỏng quấn hờ lại và để yên trong vòng khoảng 1 giờ thì gỡ hết bã rau răm ra. Lưu ý bạn không nên rửa lại với nước lạnh hoặc nước muối sẽ khiến bài thuốc bớt tác dụng. Thực hiện đều đặn từ 1- 2 lần/ 1 ngày đến khi đám hắc lào lui dần.

*Một số thắc mắc liên quan đến bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm*

*Khi nào nên dùng cách chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm?*
Bạn nên bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm ngay khi mới bị. Lúc này bệnh còn nhẹ, tổn thương chưa lan rộng nên dễ điều trị nhất. Nếu để hắc lào tiến triển sang giai đoạn mãn tính hoặc lan rộng ra toàn thân thì dùng rau răm sẽ không có hiệu quả.
Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên tránh đắp rau răm ở khu vực gần mắt vì nếu để nước rau răm dính vào mắt sẽ ảnh hưởng không tốt đến giác mạc.

*Cách chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm có an toàn cho bà bầu và trẻ em?*
Phụ nữ mang thai thường được khuyến cáo không nên ăn rau răm vì thực phẩm này có thể gây thiếu máu, co bóp tử cung và làm tăng nguy cơ sảy thai. Mặc dù vậy, những cách chữa hắc lào ở trên chủ yếu dùng rau răm theo hình thức tại chỗ, bôi và đắp bên ngoài nên không ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi.
Bà bầu vẫn có thể áp dụng mẹo dân gian này dưới sự hướng dẫn và giám sát của bác sĩ để đảm bảo khống chế được bệnh cho tới ngày sinh nở.





​
Ở trẻ em, do làn da của trẻ còn khá non nớt và nhạy cảm nên có thể bị kích ứng, dị ứng da khi dùng rau răm. Các bậc phụ huynh khi có ý định dùng rau răm chữa hắc lào cho con nên hỏi ý kiến bác sĩ nhi khoa.

*Cách chữa hắc lào tận gốc bằng kem trị các bệnh ngoài da Thuần Mộc*
Với những tổn thương trên da tương đối nghiêm trọng mà áp dụng bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm thì không giúp chữa hắc lào tận gốc được. Nên bạn có thể sử dụng kem trị các bệnh ngoài da Thuần Mộc để giúp diệt trừ vi sinh vật và vi nấm tiềm ẩn trên da.Đây là kem trị các bệnh ngoài da của dâ tộc Dao, Yên Sơn, Ba Vì, Hà Nội đã giúp cho hàng nghìn khách hàng từ bắc vào nam chữa hắc lào tận gốc không bị tái phát.
Hy vọng với những chia sẻ trên của shopdongy đã giúp bạn có cách chữa hắc lào tận gốc. Nếu còn bất cứ thắc mắc nào bạn có thể liên lạc với Ms Thu Hương qua số hotline: 0962.687.582 để được tư vấn cụ thể nhé.


----------



## thảo anh (27/12/19)

Các bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm rất đơn giản. Ít tốn kém và dễ thực hiện nên đươc rất nhiều người lựa chọn.


----------



## tranggg (15/6/20)

Các bài thuốc chữa hắc lào bằng rau răm rất đơn giản. Ít tốn kém và dễ thực hiện nên đươc rất nhiều người lựa chọn. Các cách chữa hắc lào phổ biến nhất chính là dùng rau răm giã nát đắp hoặc ngâm rượu đắp… cụ thể:


----------

